# Hatteras Island Striper Tournament



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Well...It's been a while in the making,but Tommy Wheeler and I have finally put it all together.

"The 1st Annual Wheel's Reels Striper Showdown"

Hosted by Wheel's Reels Inc. and The Hatteras Island Fishing Militia..

Dec 2nd-4th,2005

This is a Surf fishing Tourny(no piers or boats)

This is From Coqunia Beach to Hatteras Inlet(sorry..no fishing within a half mile of the Inlets or The Point)

This is basically a winner take all Tourny

2 Catergories

Largest Overall Striper

1st Place = $3000.00
2nd Place = $500.00

Best Combined Weight of 2 Stripers

1st Place = $3000.00
2nd Place = $500.00

Door Prizes (this is only a taste)

A 1 week Vacation Rental in Spring or Fall of 2006... in a Brand New 5 Bedroom House with a Pool and Hot Tub.

There is also 2 other Vacation Rentals up for grabs that I have donated with the help of their owners to the OBPA and the NCBBA,which will be raffled..Hoping to begin taking money for the Rental raffles by Sept...you need not be in the Tourny to enter the Raffles,so lets try and raise some money to keep our Beaches Open...I'll release more info on these as it becomes avaliable.

Several Half Day Charter Trips...of which ..2 have been donated to the Rodanthe and Salvo Volunteer Fire Depts for Raffle....

A Seasons Pass To Avon PIer
A couple weekly Passes to The OBX Pier
A 125qt Icey-Tek Cooler
A Pier and Beach Cart by C.P.I.
Gift Certificates To Oregon Inlet Fishing Center
Several Lure grab Bags..
Subscribtions To "The Fisherman's Magazine"
Numerous gift certificates to local business's and restaurants...just to name a few...

This will be a 1 day weigh in Tourny...you'll fish for roughly 42 hours..then you'll show up,with your 2 best fish and we'll start weighing..Too See who's going to be"The Man or Woman"

We will be serving sandwiches and hot soup Fri and Sat of the Tourny to all entrees at The Camp Hatteras Conference Center(our base of operations)...There will also be dealers on hand marketing their products during the tournament(similar to a trade show),which is open to the Public...There will be a Breakfast Banquet on Sunday morning..

The "Fishermans Magazine" will have a writer onsite and will be doing a follow up article..

This is a 250 man individual Tourny..

The fee will be $75.00 a person and will include a custom Tourny Sweatshirt and entry into the door prizes...

All entry forms received by Sept 15th will have a choice of being entered to win a free 2 night stay at "The Sea Sound Motel" during this Years tourny or a Free,Carbon Fiber, "Inferno" Rod blank by Wheel's Reels Inc.

This doesn't even scratch the surface...hope to be releasing a full ist of sponors and their donations in the next several days...

I'll have the Link for the Official Rules and Entry forms up and going within 24 hours...

So stay tuned,cause...This is Going to be HOT!!!

Thanks Sand Flea...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm in, where do I send the entry fee?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dang,*

Sounds like we'll all be in as we'll all be in town. As luck would have it, That is the weekend of Wilbers KDHIII fling.  Where do we sign up? ....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> Sounds like we'll all be in as we'll all be in town. As luck would have it, That is the weekend of Wilbers KDHIII fling.  Where do we sign up? ....Tightlines



we still doin ,Wilber's pool ,too?looks like ya drivin me home Hat.........since I'll be broke.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeh What them guys said. All in


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Lets do it PSYCO's*

I am in post the link and i will send the check ASAP

any PSYCO's going to enter?????? Lets make a showing at thie tourney!!!!! PM me so we can all get together for this event


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh man,*

there go's the neighborhood.   .....Tightlines


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Oh my God*

check the rules I know the fine print says NO Cowboy Fans permitted...it must   

Oh well if not guess Hat80 can just pay me at the tourney


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I'm in!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the AC will be down there representin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If I bring the camper down whats the rates gonna be and any spots open beside the center or am I waisting my time and will be fishn for 46 hours straight?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Shooter*

Camp Hatteras is offering a 10 percent discount to any one in the Tourny...which will run around $26-$27.00...a night.. for a full hook up and you can reserve a site directly next to the base of Operations....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm in. I think I'll pick me up an Inferno or a Nail while I'm down there. I hope I can toss both before I buy.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

............can I get a yeaaaahhh?????  .......hey,this feels good under Newsjeff's avatar  ......the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, I be in, all I need is a link, or a hint on where to go so sign up and pay  

KDHIII, with a twist, should be good for 15-20 entrants there alone.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

fish militia said:


> Well...It's been a while in the making,but Tommy Wheeler and I have finally put it all together.
> 
> "The 1st Annual Wheel's Reels Striper Showdown"
> 
> ...


I have never tried the surf fishing thing, when you have time could you send me some info on how its done, i.e. do you ride the beach looking for feeding stripers, setup camp and wait, use bait or cast lures, etc.?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bob, your the AC's token white guy..... u me teo and al.... well u might have to share that title with tater... but anyway teo said he'd be messaging you


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm in, alright to drop a check by Ryan's or I can bring it up on sunday or monday when you are in the shop??
tom


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sound intresting. Need a copy of the link for more info.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought the link would be ready by today..or not.

If it's not ready in the Am..I'll give ya guys my email and you can send request for the rules and entry forms.

I can tell ya that

pepsi
Abu Garcia
Pro Gear
Tsunami
And Bass Pro are all on board with this Tourny also...I'll try to get a sponsors list together by the weekend


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Is there a flyer avalable?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Rules and Entry Forms*

for those of you interested ..you can send me a request for the forms [email protected]


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fish militia said:


> for those of you interested ..you can send me a request for the forms [email protected]


You got mail.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The web guy and I have been having communications issues...but now it looks like the link will be hot here shortly...I'll post on all the boards when she is ready....rob


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hot Dang. FM good timing on the tournament. Kitty Hawk III will have a new twist. I'm in, let the games begin. I'll drop off the entry fee when I'm down for "Little Hatteras" tournament in Spetember.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Hey General...............................*



fish militia said:


> for those of you interested ..you can send me a request for the forms [email protected]


You've got more mail  

><))))*>


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Sounds like we'll all be in as we'll all be in town. As luck would have it, That is the weekend of Wilbers KDHIII fling.  Where do we sign up? ....Tightlines


 Sounds good,Clyde,we can fish together again,but in the surf this time,and I may actually enter my first surf tourney.. Be cool ta see someone outta the KHF win... 

One things fer sure folks,this is goin ta be a good tourney even if the weather ain't good, cause Rob has been bending my ear about this thing for a month or so now about it..  Take my word for it there's gonna be some loote dealt out in this un...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shoot..I'm jus hopin fer a freebie anything from Pro Gear  .and bein able ta test drive tha Nail and 'NFerno


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

check this out...we are about our business

http://surffishing.info/messageboard/reply.asp?ID=2291&Reply=2291


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Nserch4Drum*

Shoot..I'm jus hopin fer a freebie anything from Pro Gear .and bein able ta test drive tha Nail and 'NFerno...

Well Tommy and I plan on Driving around during the tourny and giving people an oppertunity to test the rods as they fish...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish militia said:


> Shoot..I'm jus hopin fer a freebie anything from Pro Gear .and bein able ta test drive tha Nail and 'NFerno...
> 
> Well Tommy and I plan on Driving around during the tourny and giving people an oppertunity to test the rods as they fish...


 Knowing Tommy and the way he represents his new stuff,he'll give every angler in that tourney a stab at it too..  Don't know about any freebees from Progear,but they got a purdy dern good reel there,at least IMO.. 

Rob,I'll put this up on the "other board" as well.. OBTW,"freely accessable now also"...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I gots the money put aside fer one of them carbon rods. I just don't know which one I want yet. Seems like you're eying that Nail, Kenny. 
It sounds like if you can load her, that's the way to go. Boom. Right to the moon. 
Or maybe I should wait for that Coffin to come out?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I gots the money put aside fer one of them carbon rods. I just don't know which one I want yet. Seems like you're eying that Nail, Kenny.
> It sounds like if you can load her, that's the way to go. Boom. Right to the moon.
> Or maybe I should wait for that Coffin to come out?


 That's not true,I ain't really said one way or the other,except to say,only one I have casted is the nail,the inferno was there,but I didn't cast it.. Might wind up with both??  Ain't no one rod perfect for all,IMO..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Tommy had me throw one dis spring... Already gots my pennys dumped away... But I's a going fer da nail...
> __________________
> FHB,and proud of it!!


Hmm.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Hmm.


*OK,OK,I been cornered here...Gotta watch dem dern newspaper folk..*   

Whoops forgot that,only threw it one time.. He kept after me to throw the dern thing and I did..  Threw that this spring,I threw the nail in July,and didn't even pick up the inferno.. Still may wind up with both.. The inferno loads easier,and on the beach that can be a big plus...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya got some mail from a Feeshenfool


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looking forward to it Ken.*



Drumdum said:


> Sounds good,Clyde,we can fish together again,but in the surf this time,and I may actually enter my first surf tourney.. Be cool ta see someone outta the KHF win...


It's always a pleasure to hook up with you my friend! .....Tightlines


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Coquina Beach*

A novice to the N.C OBX area and not sure as to the location of some of the named places. Where exactly is Coquina Beach located. I've been to Buxton and Ocracoke and don't recall any of the Beach names. Any info will be greatly appreciated. BTW, what are the rules for vehicle access to the beach. I believe it states 4wd drive vehicles only, not sure about permits in that area. Also, I have an AWD vehicle and I'm sure that is feasible for the surf, but if not can any of you give me a heads up. Thanks in advance. I look forward to cleaning up at the Tournament... LOL.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Where exactly is Coquina Beach located. I've been to Buxton and Ocracoke and don't recall any of the Beach names.


Coquina Beach 
One thing, just have someone with you to dig out, pull out, if you ever get stuck. Keep a rope in your car.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Coquina Beach
> One thing, just have someone with you to dig out, pull out, if you ever get stuck. Keep a rope in your car.



You don't need no stinkin rope......why do you think I bring you and NTKG?.......ya didn't think I really liked you guys???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if we didnt come who'd catch the fish? keep talkin al... ima call your wifey about your last "sick day" or.... the "court day" fauker


neil


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn,*



NTKG said:


> if keep talkin al... ima call your wifey about your last "sick day" or.... the "court day" fauker neil


Now thats a real pal.  .....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*keep stirrin tha pot.......*

Hat.......


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Rules and Application Link*

http://surffishing.info/?pid=tournament


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Rods limit!*

I read the regulations, but didn't see the rod limit. How many can you fish with?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*I'm Game !*

General,

Question, why rule No 16 ~ no fishin' w/in 1/2 mile of inlets or the Point, to spread folks out to avoid conflict or special advantage ?! 

R16 eliminates some of my favorite ground at OI  May still fish them anyway, but they'd only be weighed in for Wilber's KDH III if that'd be OK for this year's get together calcutta  

NS4D should Wilber say nada to fish from my OI holes (within 1/2 mile of inlet), then lay off any syndication, direct and/or side betting on me this year :--|

I still think it's the Shag year for the getting it done for Wilber's Part 3 anyway  

blind squirrel `bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The Bucket said:


> General,
> 
> Question, why rule No 16 ~ no fishin' w/in 1/2 mile of inlets or the Point, to spread folks out to avoid conflict or special advantage ?!
> 
> ...



Mark, all tourney's are set that way. They want ya to go look for fish instead of going where ya know they could be. Hell that spot we went to last yr was a sure fire, I caught two....


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Alll OBX Tournies are this Way*

cause of NPS regulations...They are scared of the impact with other non tourny fishermen....by leaving a half mile closed ...the NPS feels these people won't be bothered by the tournament...

I did right an addittional letter to the nps about how there is no impact in December,but it didn't matter...however the NPS did sign off on a permit that allows us to fish all the rest of Hattereas Island,which I though was cool...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Craw Fish*

You can fish as many rods as you can handle...but remember..you can recieve..No Help..

This isn't going to be your normal Tourny,but it will be fair..

We will have plenty of eyes on the beach..

and if your worried about cheaters..

You may have seen our Polygraph disclaimer...well...we have made arrangements for a Poly guy to be onsite for the Tourny...any Q's of cheating will be answered on the spot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish militia said:


> You can fish as many rods as you can handle...but remember..you can recieve..No Help..
> 
> This isn't going to be your normal Tourny,but it will be fair..
> 
> ...



What if ya too drunk ta take tha test....    .......


Bucket your still tha favorite..and my money is still on you!!!!!....

But IMHO.....Cdog.....deseves tha dark horse bet..and I'll lay 2 to 1 odds on him.  ya know tha sayin"every dog has its day"...   


But regarding tha tourney.sounds fun.and a great jesture on how the surf fishin community can put water under tha bridge ,have a great time ,and be put in a situation ta catch that winnin feesh.....Thanks NC/OBX and FM fer the invite!

Can this be the KDH get2gether...that no one fergets?......here's ta good times ,good friends and better feeshin

Can't wait ,an will be sendin my check.....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Couple of things, first and MOST important, printer AIn't working, so somebody please print me a registration form and get it to me, because I am in.

Next, thanks Bucket, think ya just threw the albatross around my neck  , what that will be two of the three years now :--| .

Finally, though the very least of my worries, and as I stated I am in, Bucket jinxed me, but weigh in not until Sunday, yet after a day or two on ice, a fish caught early on in the tourney, Friday, is bound to lose some weight over that period of time. Now, don't get me wrong, first time KDH caught no fish, second time one fish, so a two fish total, well, doesn't seem a likelihood for me.

But, fishing and friends, seems like a guarantee!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

well with all these P.S.Y.C.O.'s going to enter count me in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Couple of things, first and MOST important, printer AIn't working, so somebody please print me a registration form and get it to me, because I am in.
> 
> Next, thanks Bucket, think ya just threw the albatross around my neck  , what that will be two of the three years now :--| .
> 
> ...



Shaggy, pm me your snail mail addy and I'll send ya a copy.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shaggy,
I have 5 copies with me right now to spread out to friends. I can get it out to you faster if you need it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Bucket your still tha favorite..and my money is still on you!!!!!....
> 
> But IMHO.....Cdog.....deseves tha dark horse bet..and I'll lay 2 to 1 odds on him. ya know tha sayin"every dog has its day"...


Man, the competition is gonna be stiff. Not only the best surf guys from the OBX - but Virginia, too.  
It looks like whoever wins the biggest fish has a good shot at the combined weight prize. 
So, Al, if you win $6,000, it's BLs on you.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*NewsJeff*

If you look closely at the rules..it says you can only enter one division..biggest fish or combined weight,but not both..sorry


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> If you look closely at the rules..it says you can only enter one division..biggest fish or combined weight,but not both..sorry


Now you know us journalists never get our facts straight.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

fish militia said:


> If you look closely at the rules..it says you can only enter one division..biggest fish or combined weight,but not both..sorry


Okay maybe missing something, and nothing on entry registration, but seems like you can only "win" once, doesn't seem to say one needs to decide which prize sector (length or two fish weight) they are entering into.

Therefore, seems that one could have a long fish, place third, yet still be afforded the chance at the two fish weight prize.

Me, mine better be extra long  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Shaggy*

I didn't even key in on the lack of specifics on that one..and I can't argue your point...

so I'll fall back to the last line where it says we reserve the right to change the rules..

So it will be largest overall(weight) Striper


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

fish militia said:


> I didn't even key in on the lack of specifics on that one..and I can't argue your point...
> 
> so I'll fall back to the last line where it says we reserve the right to change the rules..
> 
> So it will be largest overall(weight) Striper


 You have time to make amendments to rules, once all those considering entering have checked for all the possible loopholes, lol


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

fish militia said:


> I didn't even key in on the lack of specifics on that one..and I can't argue your point...
> 
> so I'll fall back to the last line where it says we reserve the right to change the rules..
> 
> So it will be largest overall(weight) Striper


Well, me figure to bring up "arguing" points early enough, as we are only in the entry level portion, and me still looking forward to the "duel" events, and hopefully, well Wiber and the tourney can keep on the same time frame for years to come. That said, clarifying, "reserving the right to change" the rules, now is the time.

So, first off, is everyone entered into both categories, but only allowed one win, which is cool, or is it now one, winner, weight takes all?

As to fishloser, I am in, actually not really considering a possibility of winning, thus AIn't worried about the ol' loopholes, but love the concept, and as this is hopefully the first, in what hopefully becomes an annual event, just wanted to point out something that stuck out at me. Clear things now, early, tourney goes great, then no hard feelings, and the event lives with enough interest to see another, and maybe, many more years.

The way I read the rules, you can only win one of the slots, longest, or combined weight, just didn't see where one had to choose.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

When you say 1/2 mile from the Point, where does your measuring begin?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> When you say 1/2 mile from the Point, where does your measuring begin?


Leave it to a journalist  to look deep. Actually sounds like NPS may have determined most of the fishing areas, but would think, unlike an outsider like me, the locals would know exactly where the point starts  

Still, this thing ought to be one good time!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> the locals would know exactly where the point starts


Yep. I almost didn't post the question because I thought the answer would be common knowledge among those in the know. Ya know.
But most here know I know nothing.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> But most here know I know nothing.


Thats an understatement.....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Yep. I almost didn't post the question because I thought the answer would be common knowledge among those in the know. Ya know.
> But most here know I know nothing.


As the old saying goes "there's no such thing as a stupid question". All those considering entering are doing Fish Militia and the rest of the contestants a great service by asking questions. The more clearly the rules are understood, the less chance of "hard feelings" after the tournament is over and the better chance of a successful, fair and fun time had by all.

My experience in running tournaments has been that I take for granted that everyone knows what I know (which is not very much) and therefore I tend to leave out, or not specify some things in sufficient detail. Now I do as Fish Militia did, I do the format and rules, put them out as early as possible or give copy to certain people and ask for comments and questions, consider all input, then make final adjustments where necessary. 

MOST of the time, not always, all areas of ambiquity are thus resolved before the tournament.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Thanks for your understanding*

This is mine and WRI's 1st Tourny..so it's a learning Experience...also the NPS had me on hold for the permit for so long that we were not sure if we'd even be allowed to have it..so things had to come together fast,when we were finally approved.

Also there is Tommy Wheeler,Tommy Mitchel and I all making the decisons together and we live 7 hours apart,which have made things even more interesting..


But we thank you for your understanding,patience and support...The Militia


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I hope you didn't take my comment as criticism, it was not intended as such. It was offered as a suggestion based on my experience in running tournaments in the past.

I fully understand the headaches and such when trying to run a tournament. Most participants think you have the "easy" part, little do they know what is involved just to get to the fishing part.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Fish Loser I didn't take your comments the wrong way I assure you..

And also after futher reveiwing our rules i did find that rule #5 states this is a weight based Tourny..

I did think that they also said you could enter both Catergories,but you could win only one Cat...but it doesn't say that,,so I'll have to make some adjustments.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> When you say 1/2 mile from the Point, where does your measuring begin?


Umm ... sorry, fish militia, I don't think this ever got answered. Thanks.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

count another tidewater psyco in


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Newsjeff*

We'll measure the day of the tourny and put up some markers for everyone to see....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Between the tourney and Wilber's shindig, this is going to be one hell of a weekend on the Outer Banks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hell yeah, me looking forward to it, and if I may, since I kinda, sorta attacked fish militia and his site, as maybe commercializing, and since a "good" friend set me straight, since he knows more of that area, and have offered I believe a private apology, I make it public. My bad Fishmilitia, and as I have stated, hopefully the "two events", though maybe two years seperated, KDHIII, and STI (Stiper Tourney One), can be scheduled at the same time.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I probably should have been clearer and said that I told him it was okay to make a post on the NC board about it and add it to the calendar.

Should have asked fishmilitia to add P&S to his links page in exchange...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, have met Fish Militia *aka-Rob* a few times and he is all about promoting the sport of fishing to the finest point and I am sure this event even though it will be thier first will be put on first class. As of this point I plan on taking a campn trailer down and hope to have it parked right beside the event office *that way not to far to stumble  * hope to meet a lot of yall down there.

PS. Rob this time you can supply the fish to fry up *didnt know he could eat that much Cobia*


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I probably should have been clearer and said that I told him it was okay to make a post on the NC board about it and add it to the calendar.
> 
> Should have asked fishmilitia to add P&S to his links page in exchange...


Hey Matt, I was referring when fishmilitia first started here, and linked to his site, which in my uniformed mind was commercializing, but a friend of ours set me straight, and he be okay by me, and this tourney sounds great, but, maybe a P&S link wouldn't hurt, or if ya can work out some kind of sponsorship (6 month or a year supporter status as kinda like a door prize for so many people, 5 or 10 or so  , oops, dang already a supporter  ), but with the P&S interest from NC, VA and MD may be worth a thought.

Anyhow, as said, seems, and I admit I was wtong, didn't know all the facts and yadda yadda yadda.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Gotcha. I think we're all on the same page about what constitutes "commercial" posts. Anything that promotes the sport is okay by me, whether it sends people to other sites or not. Long as it's not just about making a buck.

And Shaggy, I see you've been talking to Clyde. Alright, I cry uncle! God, you two are relentless. 

Rob, you want to give away some P&S site memberships as door prizes at your tourney? Drop me a line.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

sand flea said:


> And Shaggy, I see you've been talking to Clyde. Alright, I cry uncle! God, you two are relentless.
> 
> Rob, you want to give away some P&S site memberships as door prizes at your tourney? Drop me a line.


Yup, stubborn ol' farts maybe we is, but we both be looking out for fishing, fishing people, and, good fishing sites.

Have Jeep will travel  

And Rob, my entry is coming "snail mail", but I am a definate, so save me a spot........

PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> And Rob, my entry is coming "snail mail", but I am a definate, so save me a spot........
> 
> PLEASE!!!!!


Shaggy, sent it out Friday.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

how many spots are left?


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

I am in for sure. Where do we send the money?  Tight lines


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Another rules question*

Rule #20 says no help from others. I am interpreting this to mean if I get a fish on I must fight and land the fish by myself. What if I have more than one rod in the water, possibly 3 or 4. Can someone "help" by clearing the extra rods out of the way so as to avoid tangles?

Not wanting to nitpick this thing to death, but as others have said, I'd like a clear understanding going in.

Thanks


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Rob,just sent you a PM.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Gotcha. I think we're all on the same page about what constitutes "commercial" posts. Anything that promotes the sport is okay by me, whether it sends people to other sites or not. Long as it's not just about making a buck.
> 
> And Shaggy, I see you've been talking to Clyde. Alright, I cry uncle! God, you two are relentless.
> 
> Rob, you want to give away some P&S site memberships as door prizes at your tourney? Drop me a line.


What is a P&S Site Membership?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishloser said:


> What is a P&S Site Membership?


FL, on the right side of the screen you will find "Upgrade your Account".$20 for a yr to become a supporter gives you access to the supporter forum where only supporter members can read reports plus you get more space to download photos to the gallery and it says you support this great site.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Cdog said:


> FL, on the right side of the screen you will find "Upgrade your Account".$20 for a yr to become a supporter gives you access to the supporter forum where only supporter members can read reports plus you get more space to download photos to the gallery and it says you support this great site.


Thanks


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Shaggy, sent it out Friday.


Damn, snail mail from you gets here quicker than twenty miles away  , but thanks CDog, leaving for work, but Waiver form, mere technicality, and registration with my check be heading out in the AM.

Thanks again Clay!

Have Jeep will travel  

And Rob, save me a spot, dang it, and as to Flea, forgive him, he just AIn't an ol' fart YET!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Sand Flea*

This one is for you  ...Thanks

http://surffishing.info/messageboard/reply.asp?ID=2330&Reply=2330


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*To answer a question*

We will go out prior to the start of the tourny and measure a 1/2mile form the inlets and the point and will have some type of markers set up for all to see the limits..

as far as keeping it fair and legal...Well ..we will be on patrol all hours of the day and night to help insure a fair Tourny...We hope we won't find anyone trying to fish within the restricted areas..

Also ...If an angler is fishing more than one rod...yes you may have help moving rods to prevent a tangle,but that is as far as it goes..

should you be fishing more than one rod...

your fighting a fish and another rod goes off..

whoever picks that rod up and sets the hook is now responsible for that fish..not the owner of the rod..The fish belongs to whomever sets the hook,fights the fish and lands the fish..

sorry,but that's the only way to keep it fair..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Ole Faithful Rod Pass... lol*

so, I will assume that once that fish is landed and the person says here take your rod... that doesn't count?.....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

A quick question, and I apologize upfront if I missed this, but what time is the weigh in on sunday? Will it be a fairly tight time limit slot in order to get everyone together and award prizes and such?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Weigh In*

B.. 

You have to be in the weigh-in line prior to 8am. If not, then you do not qualifiy to weigh in.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*It's simple really.....................*



Huntsman said:


> so, I will assume that once that fish is landed and the person says here take your rod... that doesn't count?.....


While landing one fish the other rod goes off and there's no one around.

You know that your sand spike isn't going anywhere(right?) and your drag is set to fighting strength(right?) 

Reach over and back off the drag just a tad ta keep the rod from bouncing(you're using circle hooks ain't ya)
Put da heat on the one you were originally fighting. Get it up outa the wash and place rod in the rod holder. Pick up the other rod, and land the second fish. 

Now  

Take both fish to da cooler  


Stripers ain't big fighters, one or two medium runs and its over and thats if you're pullin on 'em once they hook themselves (circles) they usually just hang out tryin ta figure out whats happened

><))))*>


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Big EL*

i like that response and it's very true...

now for those who believe their fish will lose weight over a 2 day period..

If you keep a big cooler full of ice and keep those fish packed...your weight loss might be ounces

example... caught a 50lb Cobia early in the AM this summer at the Point..took it to red drum and weighed her..50lb..

I packed her in a 150qt cooler full of ice and she sat for 24 hours...I brought it to the shop the next AM and reweighed it..50lb's..

this was in 90 degree heat not winter frezzin temps..

So think strategy...ya better keep ice on hand in a big way..cause once you ice the fish right..she'll freeze stiffer than a board and there won't be a weight loss issue


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I hope you would not weigh a frozen fish as it would be hard to determine that it was caught during the tournament hours.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Rob, I feel for ya bud,,, 10,000 what if's..... It's simple folks if ya want to fish then go fish but if ya want to be in the tourny then follow the rules and if your caught cheatn then be ready for all the others to use your body parts for cut bait and be known to everybody as a cheater. Rob can answer 10,000 what if's or you can follow the rules as in not allowing anyone else to touch your rod no matter what and if you think your to close to the point or inlet then drive away so your not tossed for breaking a rule, I know Rob is doing his best to make this a great time for everyone.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Well...all i can truly say to that is ...we could have daily weigh ins and still have to worry about if the fish was caught from a boat or not??

Remember that this is a different twist on Tourny's and this Tourny also covers the most ground of all Hatteras Island surf Tourny..

I am sure there will be skeptics and alot of what if's,but if things don't work out ..then we'll change them next year.

but also remember..There WILL be a gentleman onsite to administer polygraph tests and we have no problem utilizing him..


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

I like the ole' sayin "Shut up and FISH!"


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Zombie said:


> I like the ole' sayin "Shut up and FISH!"


[email protected] Skippy! Ya gonna be in it?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yessir, just need somebody to hang with. Might have to come down solo.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well all that being said,(insert hypacrite here) here's a question. It being a two and a half day tourney and the limit being 2 per day. I guess we can date the fish with tags? Not wondering about the tourney so much as law enforcement...

I know at one time with fillets, you could bag em with the date but this is whole fish. How does th DMF figure into this?

Sorry Rob, not trying to be a PITA but...


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

*Common Sense*

We will be issuing a FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) forum on the website shortly to address a number of the questions we have had. Basically to address a number of questions that have been asked here. 
Of course it doesn't matter who handles your rod after you have landed the fish, because, well you've landed the fish. 
As for weigh in, don't be late, because your fish won't be weighed. 
Number of fish is governed by the DMF. If you have any questions about the possesion of fish and what defines that, get with them. Basically all we are saying is that we are not liable and will only weigh in two fish.

As an asside, if there are any questions that arise during the tournament, Rob and Myself will be available to make a judgement call on the spot and these numbers will be released as we get closer.

I am confident that we will put on a first class show that will be second-to-none and a great time had by all.

Wheel's Reels


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> but also remember..There WILL be a gentleman onsite to administer polygraph tests and we have no problem utilizing him..


Mandatory polygraph tests to all persons winning prize money usually takes care of business,along with the judgement call that anyone appearing to be under the influence of alcohol or any other drug will be denied a ploygraph,therefore forfeiting any potential winnings.And like Tommy says,their judgement is final.If their judgement is quesionable,the tournament will self destruct.And,if they had enough volunteers,each tournament person's coolers could be inspected prior to fishing and each vehicle entering a ramp during tournament hours could have their coolers inspected.

Worry about our soldiers in Afghanistan and Iraq,their families,your job, or the millions dying of starvation around the world.

The point is,if you're going to spend the $75 entry fee,lots more traveling there,and 42 hours worrying about someone cheating,it would be much healthier to just stay at home sittin' on the couch drinking cold beer and watching a football game.

Go fish folks,have fun, and quit worrying.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Hey Guys*

On a lighter side..Make sure to keep an eye on our daily spotlights of Tourny Sponsors and Promoters...like these...

http://surffishing.info/messageboard/reply.asp?ID=2330&Reply=2330

http://surffishing.info/messageboard/reply.asp?ID=2348&Reply=2348

This way you'll know what you have a chance of winning...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*LOL @ Big El*



Big EL said:


> While landing one fish the other rod goes off and there's no one around.
> 
> You know that your sand spike isn't going anywhere(right?) and your drag is set to fighting strength(right?)
> 
> ...



As you could see that was a joking statement regarding the "Ole Rod Pass"... anyways, haven't had a problem as of yet stalling two hogs... and don't plan on it... Does anyone have any wood...  

Good Luck to all... my registration is in the mail... AREA 51 here I come!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Been There, Done That*



Tom W said:


> We will be issuing a FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) forum on the website shortly to address a number of the questions we have had. Basically to address a number of questions that have been asked here.
> Of course it doesn't matter who handles your rod after you have landed the fish, because, well you've landed the fish.
> As for weigh in, don't be late, because your fish won't be weighed.
> Number of fish is governed by the DMF. If you have any questions about the possesion of fish and what defines that, get with them. Basically all we are saying is that we are not liable and will only weigh in two fish.
> ...


I really feel for you guys putting on your first tournament. Been there, done that. What you "think" is gonna be an easy task, turns out to be more hectic than trying to move furniture with your wife and her mother supervising, lol.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

fishloser said:


> I really feel for you guys putting on your first tournament. Been there, done that. What you "think" is gonna be an easy task, turns out to be more hectic than trying to move furniture with your wife and her mother supervising, lol.


Gesss now don't go scaren them fellers to death or they might just head fur dem hills and hide out,,, don't worry guys we got your back and any help we can be let us know.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Gesss now don't go scaren them fellers to death or they might just head fur dem hills and hide out,,, don't worry guys we got your back and any help we can be let us know.


 OOPS! Disregard my last post, lol

PS: Are the tournaments directors planning on fishing the tournament, hehehehe


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fishloser said:


> OOPS! Disregard my last post, lol
> 
> PS: Are the tournaments directors planning on fishing the tournament, hehehehe



Rule # 25 covers this


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Clay................*



Cdog said:


> Well all that being said,(insert hypacrite here) here's a question. It being a two and a half day tourney and the limit being 2 per day. I guess we can date the fish with tags? Not wondering about the tourney so much as law enforcement...
> 
> I know at one time with fillets, you could bag em with the date but this is whole fish. How does th DMF figure into this?
> 
> Sorry Rob, not trying to be a PITA but...




Anything 40" and above you will need to consider as a tournament fish. Anything less IMO won't win.

When I'm down and into the fish I get my two a day Fillet them out Pack'em in freezer bags and with a sharpie, I write the date on the bag and pack it in Ice. I then fish catch and release until Midnite  

IMO you'll need 46" fish ta win. Saw a couple that size last year and I'm hopeing that class has grown some since last year  

I haven't heard of a 50" or 50lber off the beach in the tournament area recently but I can dream  

><))))*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Big EL said:


> Anything 40" and above you will need to consider as a tournament fish. Anything less IMO won't win.
> 
> When I'm down and into the fish I get my two a day Fillet them out Pack'em in freezer bags and with a sharpie, I write the date on the bag and pack it in Ice. I then fish catch and release until Midnite
> 
> ...


Good info Darryl, but there can be a winner for total weight which wouldn't mean that 4 smaller(Less than 40") couldn't take it. I got a email into the NCDMF to see what they say. I'll post up if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*I'll be surprised...............................*

If they tell you different but I believe the weight side of this contest will be decided by the "two" heaviest fish weighed .

You show up with more than two fish....well...just make sure you bring your wallet  

><))))*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tom W said:


> Number of fish is governed by the DMF. If you have any questions about the possesion of fish and what defines that, get with them. Basically all we are saying is that we are not liable and *will only weigh in two fish.*
> 
> Wheel's Reels


DUH, it helps when I actually read post instead of scanning over them.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Aaahhh Grasshopper........................................*

Awareness is increased when knowledge is aquired   

See ya Saturday  

><))))*>


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big EL said:


> Awareness is increased when knowledge is aquired
> 
> See ya Saturday
> 
> ><))))*>


 You'll be at the "Fest" too?? Cool,I can get ya to test out a "rustyone".


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> You'll be at the "Fest" too?? Cool,I can get ya to test out a "rustyone".


Not only I'm going to miss the Fest05 but also a deepsea trip due to family wedding. Oh well, have fun gents!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> We'll measure the day of the tourny and put up some markers for everyone to see....


OK, so I am fishing 1/2 mile from the point near the marker you placed in the sand. I hook into a 50lber. The striper takes me up the beach and past the flag. The the fish then goes back down the beach again. So, I hook and land the fish on the right side of the marker. But I crossed the line. Do I still win the tourny?
Ok, say the same fish decides to keep going toward the point. I land him on the wrong side of he marker. But I hooked him on the right side of the zone. Do I still win the Tourny? 
What if I hooked him right ON the marker? Is the $3,000 still mine?     

Hey, fish militia, I bet putting together your first tourney has it's difficulties. Keep up the good work. 
By the way, I think I'm gonna order that Inferno in the morning. After I send you the $75 Tourny fee. It's a good thing I worked two days of OT last week.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> OK, so I am fishing 1/2 mile from the point near the marker you placed in the sand. I hook into a 50lber. The striper takes me up the beach and past the flag. The the fish then goes back down the beach again. So, I hook and land the fish on the right side of the marker. But I crossed the line. Do I still win the tourny?
> Ok, say the same fish decides to keep going toward the point. I land him on the wrong side of he marker. But I hooked him on the right side of the zone. Do I still win the Tourny?
> What if I hooked him right ON the marker? Is the $3,000 still mine?
> 
> ...



Question is... why do you need to fish near the point? You do realize there are other productive spots right? Or am I not being suttle enough?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Question is... why do you need to fish near the point? You do realize there are other productive spots right? Or am I not being suttle enough?


I'll let you know where I've been fishing when I call you at 8am Dec. 4.   

On second thought, I'll probably be trying to find out where YOU are fishing. You are gonna call me when you land your first big striper, right?


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

*Honesty will Prevail*

NewsJeff,
Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, we will not have an answer for every scenario that will could come up during the tournament. If you enter into a scenario as you mentioned before, honesty will prevail. You will know wether or not you were fishing where you were supposed to be. Rob and myself believe that all people are inherently good, and I refuse to think otherwise. To answer your question it will judged where you hook the fish. 

Later,
Tommy


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Tom W said:


> NewsJeff,
> Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, we will not have an answer for every scenario that will could come up during the tournament. If you enter into a scenario as you mentioned before, honesty will prevail. You will know wether or not you were fishing where you were supposed to be. Rob and myself believe that all people are inherently good, and I refuse to think otherwise. To answer your question it will judged where you hook the fish.
> 
> Later,
> Tommy


Fish and Tom, where do I send the sympathy card? LOL


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The Nps sets the rules about no one fishing inside the 1/2 mile...we have no control over that..

but if you hook a fish that walks you into that area ..wellthat's fair game...just as long as you HOOKED the fish within the designated fishing areas to start with...rob


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, me, figure it is time, enough of the what ifs (and yeah, I may have started some), but bottom line, if you win, no matter what the scenerio, make sure you can look yourself in the mirror with a touch of pride, knowing you won within the rules. Winning isn't everything, or anything if you didn't win honest, and can't actually look in the mirror and like what you see (though, some might be able to no matter what), me, rather win honest than lose in deceit.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> NewsJeff,
> Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, we will not have an answer for every scenario that will could come up during the tournament. If you enter into a scenario as you mentioned before, honesty will prevail. You will know wether or not you were fishing where you were supposed to be. Rob and myself believe that all people are inherently good, and I refuse to think otherwise. To answer your question it will judged where you hook the fish.
> 
> Later,
> Tommy


Tommy, I hope you realized I was just pulling your leg.   
By the way, I ordered an Inferno from Hatteras Jack today. Cdog is gonna pick it up for me next Sunday on his way home from Shark Fest. Black and gold wraps.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well you can kiss that one goodbye....LOL*



Newsjeff said:


> Cdog is gonna pick it up for me next Sunday on his way home from Shark Fest. Black and gold wraps.


Jeffy, you do know possession is nine tenths of the law. Dawgys love black and gold.  J/K  

Clay, get Ryan to let you cast both the Inferno and the Nail while your there. I need some feedback I can trust my friend. ....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hat ..ya better call Clay as he is on the road......and ryan wont have the nail in for a few days....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Jeffy, you do know possession is nine tenths of the law. Dawgys love black and gold.  J/K
> 
> Clay, get Ryan to let you cast both the Inferno and the Nail while your there. I need some feedback I can trust my friend. ....Tightlines


 Clyde,I'm familiar with the rod you have,which is the 1509 "monster"...  This rod (the nail) loads a little easier and will take as much "heat".. IMHO,it cast further,and handle just as much wieght and fights a fish better because it is much lighter.. Can't give as much feedback on the inferno,because I only casted it one time,but it loads much easier than the nail.. Seems to be a much better rod for the surf,that's why I may wind up with both...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Ken,*

I needed the info. .....Tightlines


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Got a chance to cast both today and they are sweeeet! Very light for the capability with a small butt diameter for us folks with small hands. 

Tommy made a point I hadn't thought about but made a lot of sense. With a smaller, more flexible tip, the Inferno is much better for spiking in the surf, where you need some give with the wave action  . Off the pier, the Nail with less tip action and more power, is in its element.

There will be one on the truck this fall. 

Do need to do some practicing to hang with Tommy & Chuck.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks BW,*

All the trusted info I can get is welcome.  Looks like there will be another stick hangging in the buggy this fall. .....Tightlines


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> Okay, me, figure it is time, enough of the what ifs (and yeah, I may have started some), but bottom line, if you win, no matter what the scenerio, make sure you can look yourself in the mirror with a touch of pride, knowing you won within the rules. Winning isn't everything, or anything if you didn't win honest, and can't actually look in the mirror and like what you see (though, some might be able to no matter what), me, *rather win honest than lose in deceit.*
> Have Jeep will travel


UH, don't you mean Lose honest, rather than win in deceit   Just pickin


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> UH, don't you mean Lose honest, rather than win in deceit   Just pickin


Not really if one thinks about it, if you win by deceipt, YOU are a loser. Maybe should have said lost honestly, but hopefully now you get where I was trying to come from.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Tommy W & Rob - as far as the 1/2 mile restriction, commercial fishermen are prohibited from netting from Easter 1 to December 31 within 1/2 mile of the Point. By NC law (.0402 (C). NCMFC defines The Point as 35°12.9000' N / 75°32.3666' W Same applies to Oregon Inlet (.0402 (B)(i) I think the NPS has signage in place to let them know where the boundaries are.


Also, passing this along this for what it's worth - the Raleigh SW Club has run a King Mack tourney for 21 years. To address the liars, cheats and n’er-do-wells, we have the following rule (as do most king mack tourneys).

"All protests will be accompanied by a $200 deposit and submitted in writing to the Rules Committee Chairman no later than one hour after weigh-in of the final fish. If the protest is not upheld, the deposit becomes the property of the tournament."

Similar to what you have in place but requires ($$). Provides a formal way to call someone out on cheating and the deposit weeds out the petty stuff. This also has the benefit of stuffing a sore loser who will accuse folks of cheating just for the heck-of-it. Sort of a put-up-or-shut-up clause especially with the WWW in play these days. 

Also as for clarification/ modification of rules we have the following: "2. Captains' meeting is Friday at 7 P.M. Attendance at the captains' meeting, although not required, is highly recommended. Any rule changes, interpretations, modifications and/or clarifications will be announced at the Captain's Meeting and will become official. It is the captain's responsibility to know and understand any rule changes or interpretations at the Captain's Meeting. All decisions made by the Rules Committee are final.

Again for what it's worth which may be not be much.  

In 20 years our tourney has gone from a fun tourney to the winner taking home between $15,000-25,000. As you have found out, many get hung up on the rules (especially those above 36°33' N  ) when the purpose is/should be friendly completion & camaraderie.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Great Post,as usual,Bernie..*

Rob and Tommy seem to have thier ducks in a row with this one,although the "putuporshutup" idea ain't a bad one..  Lie detector should detour any thoughts of cheating. To me it's like hanging a world record plack on your wall,knowing you cheated to get it. In my mind it would'nt be a victory I could live with for the rest of my life..  

*Tom W* 


> Rob and myself believe that all people are inherently good, and I refuse to think otherwise.


 That pretty much sums it up..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Please Read*

There has been an amendment to the Entry Forms..

There was no defined area for a Guardian to sign for a minor..I will need anyone that has sent a form in for a minor..to please download the new forms,sign and send in.I am sorry for any inconvience...first year tourny and we are trying to work out the kinks.

Also ..we have received several forms that were not completed in full..We have to have all the info please..some info not included have been Sweatshirt size and early entry drawing choice..Those people whose forms have not been fully completed will be notified by e-mail or phone...

Thanks for your support and Patience...Rob and Tommy.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Having fished in 66 surf tournaments over the years I have found one thing to be true, true fisherman may lie, but they don't cheat. In the past a team may have been suspected of cheating and may have gotten away with it, but they are the ones that have to live with what they did. Besides, if someone was found to be cheating they would be black balled anywhere on the Outer Banks, very uncomfortable situation to say the least, I doubt if they would ever get fresh bait again.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Having fished in 66 surf tournaments over the years I have found one thing to be true, true fisherman may lie, but they don't cheat. In the past a team may have been suspected of cheating and may have gotten away with it, but they are the ones that have to live with what they did. Besides, if someone was found to be cheating they would be black balled anywhere on the Outer Banks, very uncomfortable situation to say the least, I doubt if they would ever get fresh bait again.


They may not get fresh bait, They may just BE FRESH BAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

That's funny Wilbur, because for a number of years, I thought to myself the Outer Banks Sportfishermen (team Wilbur fishes on) were "bending rules" or doing something in the gray zone because of their unbelievable success year after year. 

Well, a team I was on (20 years of Nags Head SFT & 23 years CHAC SFT) fished next to them for the 1st time a number of years and it was, " Damn, these guys are good!" They absolutley smoked us that session & I realized it was skill, experience and teamwork (tho the fishing/catch is individual) 

Man did I feel like a big ol' dummy for even having that a thought like that.  

I will say as someone who has been in the trenches helping out with a well-established fishing tournament, Rob and Tommy are doing a freaking awesome job with the arrangements, sponsorships, goodies for the participants, etc., etc. Most of you folks have no idea what is involved.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*I second what you said Bernie............*

I spent about 45 minutes with Rob on Sunday at the shop and there alot of things coming together for this tournament that are gonna make it one of the best ever  

><))))*>


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks BW. When I started fishing with Garry and crew I was amazed, I thought I knew something about surf fishing. Once I figured out their system worked and swallowed my pride enough to submit to the teachings of a master, I progressed nicely.
But the best one ever was Little Hatteras a couple years after a certin other team was rightly (IMHO) accused of cheating. We had won Ocracoke and finished second in Little Hatteras the year before and were on quite a roll. Some folks voiced concerns that we were somehow either bending the rules or using some unfair advantage to keep the winning streak going. Soooooo, we invited the tournament to put a full time judge with us for the whole tournament, which they did. We were very glad to show this tournament offical how to win a surf fishing tournament. In the first session were found a few nice 8 to 10 point Black drum and were in 3rd place. The afternoon session brought scattered Sea Mullet and one nice Puppy Drum for a second place spot. The second day we got on the 3 to 4 point Blues and Waxed 'em. Ended up winning by 150 points. Pretty much quited the rumor mill.

I have no doubt Rob and Tommy will put on a first class show and a good time will be had by all. Looking forward to the event.

PS Folks, when someone with the angling skill of BW, who I respect a lot, praises your efforts, it is the highest compliment you can recieve. Because He and his team fish hard and are competitive in every tournament.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rob, Dec. 2 is the second Sunday of Advent. I feel it's a mortal sin for me to miss church during the Holiest of Seasons. 
Being a devout Lutheran, I must make it to Grace Lutheran Church in Nags Head for 9am service that Sunday. 
It's a 1hr and 12 minute drive from Buxton to the church. Under these circumstances, can I get a waver for the weigh-in? Maybe get someone to weigh my fish in for me? Or get an extension until I can get back from church?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wilber said:


> Thanks BW. When I started fishing with Garry and crew I was amazed, I thought I knew something about surf fishing. Once I figured out their system worked and swallowed my pride enough to submit to the teachings of a master, I progressed nicely.
> But the best one ever was Little Hatteras a couple years after a certin other team was rightly (IMHO) accused of cheating. We had won Ocracoke and finished second in Little Hatteras the year before and were on quite a roll. Some folks voiced concerns that we were somehow either bending the rules or using some unfair advantage to keep the winning streak going. Soooooo, we invited the tournament to put a full time judge with us for the whole tournament, which they did. We were very glad to show this tournament offical how to win a surf fishing tournament. In the first session were found a few nice 8 to 10 point Black drum and were in 3rd place. The afternoon session brought scattered Sea Mullet and one nice Puppy Drum for a second place spot. The second day we got on the 3 to 4 point Blues and Waxed 'em. Ended up winning by 150 points. Pretty much quited the rumor mill.
> 
> I have no doubt Rob and Tommy will put on a first class show and a good time will be had by all. Looking forward to the event.
> ...



uhm.. with guys like you saying that.... where can i sign up to be a judge... i'll let someone else have my rods that weekend!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I know I'm real late on this but can I still register for this event?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

check your PM


----------

